# New bumper, need fog lights



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey guys,

I just ordered a STRADA sport style front bumper with fog light attachments but My SE-R fog lights wont fit so I was seeing if anyone by chance has the same bumper and has found an affordable aftermarket fog light HID perferably the nicest set i found was like 200bux and was the angel eye look. If anyone even has the 2000-2004 fog lights from a stock altima that would fit. I need something around that size.. the bumper is manufactured for those fog lights and I cant really do anything about it... so if anyone could help me out that would be awsome! Thanks


Jason


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

STRADA? Got pics?


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

Strada USA - 02-04 Nissan Altima STRADA Fog Attachments

that will show it to you but the company is being shisty i found out the bumper wont fit my car and they are ignoring my request to cancel


----------

